# So what are you guys tying?



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm going to have a whole lot of free time coming up soon. Due to various reasons, I will have one week where I'm not even allowed to open my work laptop.

Will have to tie what I can with the materials at hand. Wonder how much interest there would be in a fly swap.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Steve said:


> I'm going to have a whole lot of free time coming up soon. Due to various reasons, I will have one week where I'm not even allowed to open my work laptop.
> 
> Will have to tie what I can with the materials at hand. Wonder how much interest there would be in a fly swap.


Check my “if you’re bored” thread below Steve. I’ve done several patterns in there.

I have a also received a pretty good shipment and will be hitting the marabou jigs and tube jigs hard for steelhead.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

adam bomb said:


> Check my “if you’re bored” thread below Steve. I’ve done several patterns in there.
> 
> I have a also received a pretty good shipment and will be hitting the marabou jigs and tube jigs hard for steelhead.
> 
> ...


Get ready for a lot of questions


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Steve said:


> Get ready for a lot of questions


Fire at will 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

adam bomb said:


> Check my “if you’re bored” thread below Steve. I’ve done several patterns in there.
> 
> I have a also received a pretty good shipment and will be hitting the marabou jigs and tube jigs hard for steelhead.
> 
> ...


Some marabou jigs might be a good place for me to start. Might need some help with recipes.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

White, black, olive and brown are never bad options. You can certainly add some bright colors in the mix as well or in accents in these natural patterns. Simple materials list is strung blood quill marabou or select marabou, UTC 140, standard estaz or chenille, strung rooster saddle hackle, tinsel or wire rib, crosscut rabbit fur, 1/32 oz jigs, ice dub, Krystal Flash, Flashabou etc...

You can go as simple or as complex as you’d like. Anything from a simple marabou or rabbit fur body with a plain thread collar or you could add Krystal Flash to the body and jazz up the collar with l chenille, cactus chenille or estaz or even a saddle hackle feather or mallard flank. 

Or you can get more complex with a marabou tail w/flash, build a bugger style body with rooster saddle hackle, polar chenille. You can add tinsel or wire rib etc. Your imagination is the limit. 

Here’s a few styles I’ve built. I really like Voodoo Custom Tackle’s 1/32 oz jigs. They have a 3x strong hook built by Gamakatsu for them. Wapsi is also a good option as they offer a 2x strong Mustad in their offering.







offering 






















































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

So these jig heads come with the Gamakatsu hooks? http://voodoocustomtackle.com/Jigheads--Round-head-No-collar-Painted-5-pack_p_19.html


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Steve said:


> So these jig heads come with the Gamakatsu hooks? http://voodoocustomtackle.com/Jigheads--Round-head-No-collar-Painted-5-pack_p_19.html


Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Like those dark brown ones, nice


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

adam bomb said:


> White, black, olive and brown are never bad options. You can certainly add some bright colors in the mix as well or in accents in these natural patterns. Simple materials list is strung blood quill marabou or select marabou, UTC 140, standard estaz or chenille, strung rooster saddle hackle, tinsel or wire rib, crosscut rabbit fur, 1/32 oz jigs, ice dub, Krystal Flash, Flashabou etc...
> 
> You can go as simple or as complex as you’d like. Anything from a simple marabou or rabbit fur body with a plain thread collar or you could add Krystal Flash to the body and jazz up the collar with l chenille, cactus chenille or estaz or even a saddle hackle feather or mallard flank.
> 
> ...


In the first picture of the jigs, what is the underbody/overbody? Is it rabbit fur underneath?


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Steve said:


> In the first picture of the jigs, what is the underbody/overbody? Is it rabbit fur underneath?


The solid black and natural brown are crosscut rabbit fur. The single blue/purple/white is also rabbit fur. Just a smidge of cream crosscut rabbit furthen a two toned blue/purple over top. The red and black is marabou tied in at the tip and palmered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Will this sort of rabbit fur work? Supplies are getting hard to come by at several of the online shops.

https://www.jsflyfishing.com/hareline-rabbit-fur-strips-1-8


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Steve said:


> Will this sort of rabbit fur work? Supplies are getting hard to come by at several of the online shops.
> 
> https://www.jsflyfishing.com/hareline-rabbit-fur-strips-1-8


You’ll want Crosscut rabbit fur. The link you have is strips or “$zonkers”. Strips can be wrapped but are harder to get the fur to lay nicely. They’re used more for tails or down the back of a fly/jig to add some bulk or a nice swimming tail. They’re used on twitching jigs fur salmon. 

Crosscut Rabbit Fur-The fur is 90° to the leather and is “crosscut” from one side of the hide to the other. 

Rabbit Fur Strips or “Zonkers”- The fur runs the same direction as the leather and is cut lengthwise down the hide from head to tail if you will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

https://www.jsflyfishing.com/hareline-rabbit-crosscut-strips-1-8


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

https://shop.flyfishsd.com/products...MI4Lff2eLJ6AIVNf_jBx2QwAXgEAQYASABEgJnJvD_BwE


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Ok, I should have enough supplies to be dangerous in a week or so. When I was digging around in the materials that I have I found this. Don't even remember buying it. Any good for steelhead flies/jigs?









Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Steve said:


> Ok, I should have enough supplies to be dangerous in a week or so. When I was digging around in the materials that I have I found this. Don't even remember buying it. Any good for steelhead flies/jigs?
> View attachment 510545
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Tube Flies are really cool, I need to spend some time at the vise re-supplying (lost a wading jacket last year with all my tube flies in it). At least my bench is clean...


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I can say I’ve never tied one Mike. I just watched a pretty cool video on an egg sucking leach tied as a tube fly the other night. I say tie some up and try them out 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

adam bomb said:


> I can say I’ve never tied one Mike. I just watched a pretty cool video on an egg sucking leach tied as a tube fly the other night. I say tie some up and try them out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I got bit by the Spey bug, so many cool patterns to swing. Seems like a lot of potential for big trout streamers as well. Haven’t made enough time to experiment... Maybe this shut down will let me get caught up with work in the next few weeks, and I’ll find some time for the vise.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Steve said:


> Ok, I should have enough supplies to be dangerous in a week or so. When I was digging around in the materials that I have I found this. Don't even remember buying it. Any good for steelhead flies/jigs?
> View attachment 510545
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Tube flies are really more of a streamer thing for the most part although they can also be used as dries. They were developed mainly overseas for Atlantic Salmon and Sea trout. I spent a few years tying and fishing them for trophy Browns here in Michigan. 

Articulated streamers have pretty much replaced them nowadays. If you're interested I still have a ton of tubes you can use. Or can give you some ideas on tying a few patterns.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well here is my work on steelhead jigs so far.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

That worked. Might have caught the streamer bug...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Street said:


> That worked. Might have caught the streamer bug...


Nice.


----------

